# If you can't win a football game,,, get rid of the stadium



## cda (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/12/21/vonat-texas-am-football-stadium-implosion.kbtx.html?c=homepage-t


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 22, 2014)

This Longhorn enjoyed watching it!


----------

